# Share your experiences!



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

My favorite 2010 show season experience was winning my first congress at my first congress! Truly an amazing moment!

What is your most memorable show experience from the past show season!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

My best experience is my first ever jump of course i sucked LOL but it was really fun or about a week ago when i got my new horse Lucy.I'm about to go to my first ponyclub this weekend so i hope that will be my best experience...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I have my first show in day so that should be fun!


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

My best 2010 show experience was beating 32 warmbloods and TBs in my hunter division, on my 15.3h Solid Paint. We cleaned up and went home as Champions of the day. The judge loved how powerful Dallas is, and what excellent form he has over fences. 

It felt great to be able to go out to a big show like that, go against really stiff competition, and come out a champ. It was even more proof of what a great horse Dallas is. It definitely shut up a lot of people who told me he'd never amount to anything.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

MyLittleHunter said:


> My best 2010 show experience was beating 32 warmbloods and TBs in my hunter division, on my 15.3h Solid Paint. We cleaned up and went home as Champions of the day. The judge loved how powerful Dallas is, and what excellent form he has over fences.
> 
> It felt great to be able to go out to a big show like that, go against really stiff competition, and come out a champ. It was even more proof of what a great horse Dallas is. It definitely shut up a lot of people who told me he'd never amount to anything.


Ah! That's so exciting! That's how I felt about the congress just so amazing!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I can finally contribute!

My best show momebt was beating all the fat show pinto's at our very first show and getting into the championsips and then blowing it on my canter leads lol. I learned soooo much today!


----------

